# I can't decide which one I like best..help!



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Image 1:










OR

Image 2:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I like them both...  
You are doing *Great*!
Did you know that if you save the file as a .gif file rather than a .jpg.
Then you can have a transparent background where the cats paw is hanging off the bottom. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> I like them both...
> You are doing *Great*!
> Did you know that if you save the file as a .gif file rather than a .jpg.
> Then you can have a transparent background where the cats paw is hanging off the bottom. Do you know what I mean?


Yes, but I didn't have time to save them as .gif when I posted. However, I saved the psd file so I can go in and do that tommorrow (I did that at work, during my down time). 

Thanks though,


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Close call, both very good, I voted for #2 because it seems to be more balanced.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I cant figure out how you guys, meaning anyone with internet access at thier jobs....can do this type of stuff and not get caught?


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> I cant figure out how you guys, meaning anyone with internet access at thier jobs....can do this type of stuff and not get caught?


I have to use the computer for almost all aspects of my job. By having my own office (away from the boss's), no one is looking over my shoulder. But other than that, 95% of my job is waiting on information from other people. My boss knows this and as long as I'm not announcing to the world that I'm doing something not work-related, he's ok with it. *shrug* He's happy that I get my work done, on time (or early). :?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Geesh.....that would be kinda fun!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

My boss works on the assumption that as long as I don't go home until I have finished everything, I can do as I please and work when I please (within reason of course). It also helps that he spends about an hour a day in the office 

Also, I am the office manager so I get to pick and choose what gets done and when (obviously as long as the business is still running without a problem). Working in the construction industry, we get some weeks where it is really slow and I basically spend the day doing as I please, and then other times, it is so busy I don't even have time for lunch and work til 9pm, so it works both ways which is why he never says anything about me doing whatever I like when its quiet.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, so far #2 is in the lead. For the time, I made a .gif of that one and am currently using it as my sig.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

While I love the idea of using luminosity, and I love blue, I like #2 better because I am a balance freak. I have a symmetry issue, and #2 definitely has better balance.  I love the paw hanging off. The only problem with gifs for me is that within the last 6 months or so, gifs always come out looking more pixelated than jpgs, and I don't know how to fix this. Like for me, the gif image's background does not smoothly change from blue to light blue, as the jpg does.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Ya.....that looks cool, with his paw just hangin' down like that! 
You are going to be hooked from now on! LOL ! :lol: 

I love doing pictures so much that I contacted my local Humane Society and volunteered to do the pet pictures for petfinder. THere is a lady who takes the pics of the pets and she posts them....I go and save them,
give them a nice background, add the pets name, re-save it all and send it back to her. She said it has helped with adoptions. Cool, Huh?
http://www.petfinder.org/pet.cgi?ac...&sort=pet.Identifier&pet.Animal=Dog&preview=1
You can see that I have alot of dogs to do today! Some weeks there are so many I cant believe it and then other times the week is slow.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I should do that! Oh who am I kidding...I already have too much on my plate.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes, I noticed that too....how the .gif file is not as smooth looking.
I wonder what would happen if you blurred the heck out of it first?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Same thing. It just doesn't keep all the information.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Well.....I made my old avatar with Animation Shop....it was pink roses and had my name through it. Anyway, before I saved it I had to adjust the optimizing settings. If I left the file size large it looked really really good. (I thought it looked good anyways) hehe!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> , the gif image's background does not smoothly change from blue to light blue, as the jpg does.


is it the color depth? i.e. how many bits per pixel jpeg vs. gif? also, the compression is different, but I don't know the pros & cons.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I like number 2 the best  . It is more balance. Dawn what a great thing you did!  It makes the dogs more pleasing to the eye & gives them a better chance at being adopted!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah -- that always happens with Animation shop -- it's a bit frustrating. I don't know anything about how to fix stuff like that though.


----------

